# Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

Was für ein Unterschied, sonst brauchten wir 2 Stunden zum Fisch, heute knappe 30 min. |supergri  90 PS sind schon was feines. LordVader und ich haben uns heute mal den Luxus gegönnt und die 90 PS starke Quicksilver gechartert. Carassius und sein Vater fuhren mit ihrem eigenen 40 PS starken Boot raus.  Was für ein Spaß. Nur die Dorsche, die spielten heute verstecken mit uns. Die ganzen Stellen abgeklappert, an denen es die letzten Wochenenden so gut lief und nichts. #c  Schließlich haben wir sie aber doch gefunden. Es ging wieder Schlag auf Schlag. Alles was unter 60 war, ging zurück. Es lief einfach mal wieder fantastisch. Nur mit einem Unterschied: Die Dorsche waren heute wesentlich stärker und kämpferischer. Aber so gut wie die genährt waren, ist das wohl auch kein wunder. Die Bisse kamen Hammerhart und von unseren Ruten wurde alles abverlangt. Ich hatte öfters das Gefühl, das meine Balzer Dorsch- Spin, 90 gr. WG, an die Grenzen ihrer Belastbarkeit geriet. Diese Dorsche von heute waren wirklich unglaublich stark und lieferten uns super Drills. Ach ja, an den letzten Wochenenden standen die Burschen auf rotes Gummi. Damit ließen sie sich heute nicht locken. Gelb, Gelb- orange Gufis waren heute total angesagt. 
Es hat mal wieder unheimlichen Spaß gemacht mit meinen Freunden einen so genialen und schönen Tag auf der Ostsee vor Fehmarn zu verbringen. 
Die anderen werden bestimmt auch noch was dazu schreiben und Fotos folgen sowieso..................#h 
Jetzt wird aber erstmal geduscht und gegessen.


----------



## SergioTübingen (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

mensch, da wird man ja richtig eifersüchtig, wenn man das so liest.. mir kribbelts richtig in den händen.
herzlichen glückwunsch zu den dorschen.
ich freu mich schon auf die bilder..


----------



## Das_Lo (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

So´n bißchen gespannt bin jetzt auch!
Waren die Dorsche gut unter Land oder war es noch zu kalt?


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Das_Lo schrieb:
			
		

> So´n bißchen gespannt bin jetzt auch!
> Waren die Dorsche gut unter Land oder war es noch zu kalt?


 
Die standen heute sehr tief und immer in der unmittelbaren nähe der Heringsschwärme. 

Ein lustiges Erlebniss gab es noch: Einer meiner Dorsche hatte einen kleinen, noch lebenden Babydorsch im Maul. Ich befreite den kleinen und setzte ihn zurück in sein Element. Ich ging mal davon aus, das er überglücklich sein müßte, nicht im Magen seines großen Bruders gelandet zu sein. Und als ich ihn so in Gedanken versunken beobachtete, wie er noch leicht benommen davon schwamm, stürzte sich eine Möwe aufs Wasser und schnappte sich den kleinen.
 Das leben kann so hart sein...........:c


----------



## LordVader (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Moin Boardies,

wie Coasthunter schon beschrieben hatte war es heute mal wieder ein Angeltag den ich ganz bestimmt nicht so schnell vergessen werde.   
Das 90 PS starke Quicksilver müßte eigentlich rot lackiert und mit dem schwarzen Pferdchen versehen werden. Es war echt gigantisch wie schnell wir am Fisch waren. Das kann man schon fast mit Boots-Formel 1 vergleichen. Am Anfang lief es zwar nicht so gut an, aber wir hatten unseren Spaß. Die Dorsche haben heute wirklich gekämpft wie die Löwen und haben unserem Gerät fast alles abverlangt. Selbst die Dorsche die released wurden haben uns hammerharte Drills geliefert.
Ich hoffe auch, daß ich mit meinen Freunden noch etliche solcher tollen Angelevents erlebe.


----------



## SergioTübingen (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

schöne fische #6  ich bin sehr eifersüchtig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Nacht da doch mal nen schöen Bericht fürs Magazin draus (www.Anglerpraxis.de)
Bei Fragen einfacch mit mir in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## goeddoek (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Goi-äll #6 #6 #6 

|schild-g zum Fang.Da sind ja einige stramme Burschen dabei. Thomas hat Recht - wie wär's mit 'nem schönen Bericht ?
Da würd ich gerne mehr drüber lesen !


----------



## Norbi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Moin Jungs ein freudschaftliches Petri Ihr Dorschjäger!
Ich hoffe Ihr habt für mich welche mitgefangen|supergri 
mehr Pics will ich sehen |wavey:


----------



## NorgePollak (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Diesmal konnte ich auch mal ein bißchen grössere Dorsche überlisten, nur mein Sohn musste mal wieder mit der Größe seiner fische übertreiben, 
wie immer.#6


----------



## carassius (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Ich geh nicht mehr Dorsch angeln jedes mal bekomme ich muskelkater!|uhoh:


----------



## carassius (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Dann darf ich ja unsere wander Flagge behalten oder?


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

@ LordVader

Schöne Fotos. Mal ne Frage, stecht ihr eure Dorsche nicht ab? Bitte mir nicht gleich wieder Neid unterstellen. 
Ich wunder mich nur warum man da nix sieht, ihr legt die jawohl nicht in die Kiste und laßt die langsam ersticken oder?!?


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> @ LordVader
> 
> Schöne Fotos. Mal ne Frage, stecht ihr eure Dorsche nicht ab? Bitte mir nicht gleich wieder Neid unterstellen.
> Ich wunder mich nur warum man da nix sieht, ihr legt die jawohl nicht in die Kiste und laßt die langsam ersticken oder?!?


 
Schon mal was von Catch and Knüppel gehört?
Das solltest Du Dir auch angewöhnen. Ersticken lassen ist pervers, denk mal drüber nach.​


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Dann darf ich ja unsere wander Flagge behalten oder?


 
Du hast sie Dir verdient.#r ​


----------



## Mepps (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal was von Catch and Knüppel gehört?
> Das solltest Du Dir auch angewöhnen. Ersticken lassen ist pervers, denk mal drüber nach.
> ​


 
hmm ich denk auch, dass die dorsch tot sind wenn sie ein mitm migränestab kriegen#6


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Und hier noch eins vom Drillmeister persönlich.....|supergri


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen und den klasse Bildern. Mit was kreuzt Ihr eigentlich die Dorsche da oben auf Fehmarn? Mit Walen? |supergri 

Bitte bitte mehr solcher Bilder! Habt Ihr diese Riesen eigentlich mal gewogen?


----------



## carassius (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				LordVader schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe auch, daß ich mit meinen Freunden noch etliche solcher tollen Angelevents erlebe.


 
Ach Lordi, das Jahr hat doch gerade erst angefangen!|supergri Was meist du wie viele erlebnisse wir noch beim Zander angeln haben werden...................  #6 #6 #6


----------



## HD4ever (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

sauber Jungs !!!!
über meinen Ausflug heute will ich lieber mal gar nix erzählen ... :c
ging fast gar nix - keine Heringe - so gut wie keine Dorsche - keine Mefo #q
nur arschkalt und ordentlich Wind


----------



## carassius (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast sie Dir verdient.#r
> ​


Saubeeeeer!!!







Wann machen wir unser nächstes Flaggen angeln?|kopfkrat 
Aber diesmal bitte nicht wieder Dorsch!!!!!!!!!!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Dorsch-Schnappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen und den klasse Bildern. Mit was kreuzt Ihr eigentlich die Dorsche da oben auf Fehmarn? Mit Walen? |supergri


 
So wie die heute gekämpft haben, scheint da eher was von Pitbull und Anabolika im Spiel zu sein. |supergri |supergri 

Das Durchschnittsgewicht lag wohl so zwischen 3- 5 Kilo. Manche hatten natürlich mehr, aber das sind nur schätzungen, weil die besonders großen wieder schwimmen durften. Die 3-5 Kilo Dorsche haben einfach das bessere Filet. ​


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Saubeeeeer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beim Mefo angeln, hol ich mir die Flagge. Warts ab......#6 ​


----------



## carassius (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Mefo angeln, hol ich mir die Flagge. Warts ab......#6
> ​


Das werden wir ja sehen.Ich glaube das unser Lordie sie bekommt!


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Goi-äll #6 #6 #6
> 
> |schild-g zum Fang.Da sind ja einige stramme Burschen dabei. Thomas hat Recht - wie wär's mit 'nem schönen Bericht ?
> Da würd ich gerne mehr drüber lesen !


 
Ich persönlich würd wohl schon gern etwas mehr schreiben. Aber das schreiben habe ich nicht so gut drauf, wie die Angelei. Aber falls unser Bericht noch fragen offen läßt, werden sie gerne beantworten. ​


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal was von Catch and Knüppel gehört?
> Das solltest Du Dir auch angewöhnen. Ersticken lassen ist pervers, denk mal drüber nach.
> ​


 
  Man bist Du ein Knaller! Ich frag doch Dich ob Du die Dorsche ersticken lässt!! 
Mir ist auch nicht klar wie Du aus meiner Frage darauf kommen kannst, daß ich so nen Scheiß praktiziere  .
Also wirklich nicht schlecht die Antwort #q .
Übrigens brauch ich fürs waidmännische Töten mehr als nur nen Knüppel.
Ich glaube das was ich da immer noch dabei habe nennt sich Messer.
Damit stellt man nämlich sicher, daß ein Fisch wirklich tot ist. 
Da solltest Du mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## LordVader (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

@ Carassius

Ja die Flagge hast Du dir echt verdient. Was Dorsche angeht kann Dich wirklich keiner toppen.#6 #6 
Aber ich denke bei den Zandern hab ich wohl ne Chance oder ? 
Was das mit den Mefo´s angeht wird wohl Coasthunter die Nase vorn haben. Auf diesem Gebiet ist unser Andor wohl der absolute Meister. Aber wir Newbies werden Ihm einfach genau auf die Finger schauen und uns die Tricks und Kniffe abgucken. Irgendwann wird das schon......


----------



## kiepenangler (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

moin moin
ein kräftiges petri zu den fängen#r  #r
wie tief standen die fische denn???

@HansguckindieLuft: muss es sein, dass du mit so nem scheiss den ganze threat wieder madig machst? irgendwann stellen die leute keine fangfotos mehr rein, weil sei angst haben müssen, von irgendwelchen leuten vorhaltungen zu bekommen, warum die fische nicht abgestochen sind! mach dir mal gedanken darüber! ich würde nämlich weiterhin gerne fangfotos sehen.


----------



## Das_Lo (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Die standen heute sehr tief und immer in der unmittelbaren nähe der Heringsschwärme.
> 
> Ein lustiges Erlebniss gab es noch: Einer meiner Dorsche hatte einen kleinen, noch lebenden Babydorsch im Maul. Ich befreite den kleinen und setzte ihn zurück in sein Element. Ich ging mal davon aus, das er überglücklich sein müßte, nicht im Magen seines großen Bruders gelandet zu sein. Und als ich ihn so in Gedanken versunken beobachtete, wie er noch leicht benommen davon schwamm, stürzte sich eine Möwe aufs Wasser und schnappte sich den kleinen.
> Das leben kann so hart sein...........:c



|rolleyes :q :q :q


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



Moin Kiepenangler
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Ich wußte auch schon garnicht mehr, was ich zu dem Schwachsinn schreiben soll. Hat selber noch nie irgend einen Fangbericht, geschweige denn Fotos ins Board gestellt und erzählt hier was von Waidmännischem Verhalten. In Zukunft werden wir sowas ignorieren und nicht mehr drauf reagieren. Es wird weiterhin schöne Berichte mit Fangfotos dazu geben. Versprochen. #6 
Zu Deiner Frage: In tiefen zwischen 15 und 18 metern haben die Burschen sich gestern rumgetrieben.​


----------



## Das_Lo (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Also Petri zu den Fängen, klasse Dorsche!
Bei mir gab´s Mefo, aber nur auf´m Teller!


----------



## Norbi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Moin Andor!
Richtig,auf solche Post garnicht reagieren.
Nähmt Ihr mich zum nächsten Flaggenangeln mit ?
Ich will auch MeFo:q 
Schick mir doch mal die Pics rüber für die Homepage die ich für uns
bauen will.#h


----------



## Laky (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Hallo


> Richtig,auf solche Säcke garnicht reagieren


Eine tolle Diskussionskultur habt ihr hier #d .

OG
Laky


----------



## mot67 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

klasse bericht, schöne bilder, petri zum fang 

darf man fragen, wieviel die 90ps schale an miete kostet und wo man sie bekommt? 

antwort gern auch per pn, gruss mot


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

MoinMoin!

Sauberer Fang! :q


----------



## Zopenhunter (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Norbi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Andor!
> Richtig,auf solche *.....* garnicht reagieren.
> Nähmt Ihr mich zum nächsten Flaggenangeln mit ?
> Ich will auch MeFo:q
> ...



Pöbel hier bitte nicht andere Leute voll! Was sind denn das für Manieren?
Die ursprüngliche Frage von HansguckindieLuft war doch recht sachlich und vorsichtig gestellt, finde ich. Und ist doch durchaus legitim. Was daraus dann aber gemacht wurde... naja #d 

Kann mal bitte ein Mod einschreiten und diese Beleidigung entfernen?


----------



## kiepenangler (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal bitte ein Mod einschreiten und diese Beleidigung entfernen?


könntest du hier mal bitte lieber was zum thema schreiben!


----------



## Zopenhunter (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> könntest du hier mal bitte lieber was zum thema schreiben!



Klar: Wunderschöne Dorsche, tolles Boot, Petri Heil! :g


----------



## Das_Lo (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Das hier immer die Threads kaputt genörgelt werden, ist das Langeweile?!
Diskussionen solcher Art langweilen. Man muss mal was sagen dürfen (Kritik) aber alles danach stinkt!


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Es tut mir Leid ich kann nicht verstehen warum ich als Sack oder sonstwas bezeichnet werde.
Meine Frage ist sachlich gestellt und berechtigt. Fische sind nun mal eben nicht nur totzuknüppeln sondern auch abzustechen. So stehts im Gesetz und ich halte mich daran.
Wenn ihr meint, daß wäre Schwachsinn und ihr machts anders, bitte, aber es macht die Sache nicht besser.
Wer sich auf die Fahne schreibt ein guter Angler zu sein und naturbewusst zu Fischen, der möge sich doch bitte an rudimentäre Praktiken halten.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Moin,
warum muß ein Mod immer bei Fangberichten mit Fotos eingreifen? Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen. Die Frage vom Hansguckindieluft war doch eine ganz normale. Warum muß man da so angefressen reagieren? Eine eben so normale Antwort hätte es auch getan denke ich. Jeder der hier rumnörgelt sollte sich immer erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen.
Und Norbi gebe ich den Tip die Boardregeln noch mal durchzulesen den Abschnitt wo persönliche Beleidigungen untersagt sind hat er wohl nicht gelesen.
@Norbi, bei der nächsten Beleidigung gibs ne Verwarnung. Auch halte ich eine Entschuldigung für angebracht.


----------



## Norbi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Sorry für den Sa..


----------



## NorgePollak (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Alle fische wurden erst betäubt und dann mit ein Genick-Stich versehen!
Ist die frage jetzt beantwortet?


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				NorgePollak schrieb:
			
		

> Alle fische wurden erst betäubt und dann mit ein Genick-Stich versehen!
> Ist die frage jetzt beantwortet?


 
Naja ich will die Sache auch nicht überstrapazieren, nur auf den Fotos sieht man auch davon nichts. #d 
Es ist eure Sache, ich halte mich an die Spielregeln. Was ihr macht müßt ihr selber wissen.

@Norbi: Alles klar, kann ja mal passieren im Eifer des Gefechts.


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

@HansguckindieLuft

Soll ich für dich das nächste mal ne nahaufnahme machen oder was?
Ihr seit doch immer die gleichen, kein Profil und auf dicke Hose machen.
Wenn dich nächstes mal was stört, dann schick uns eifach eine PN oder halt dich da raus!


----------



## Hummer (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Auf jeden Fall gucken die Dorsche reichlich starr aus der Wäsche und sind somit mausetot.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Fang! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Moin Carassius!

Du sagst es!! lasst es Euch nicht madig machen!


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

@Hummer

Danke für die Glückwünsche!#6


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> @HansguckindieLuft
> 
> Soll ich für dich das nächste mal ne nahaufnahme machen oder was?
> Ihr seit doch immer die gleichen, kein Profil und auf dicke Hose machen.
> Wenn dich nächstes mal was stört, dann schick uns eifach eine PN oder halt dich da raus!


 
Es mag sich jeder der die Fotos sieht sein eigenes Bild machen. 
Ich mache euch den Fang auch gar nicht madig wie mir hier unterstellt wird. Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Fang. Darum geht es nicht.
Außerdem mache ich auch nicht auf dicke Hose sondern sage das was ich für richtig halte. Wenn ich meine jemand verstößt klar gegen Gesetze dann sag ich das.
Wenn Du für Dich weißt du hast die Fische richtig versorgt prima.


----------



## degl (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

HALLO,

ich jedenfalls beneide euch um die schöne Stregge Dorsch und hoffe auch bald mal wieder zuzuschlagen.#6

und die Fotos sind Klasse#6

mehr davon  

gruß degl


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Weisst du überhaupt was ein Genick stich ist?
Und wie willst du das denn erkennen können auf diesen fotos?


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du überhaupt was ein Genick stich ist?
> Und wie willst du das denn erkennen können auf diesen fotos?


 
Klar wie der Name Genickstich schon sagt: Mit nem Knüppel auf n Schwanz hauen und warten bis er aufhört zu zappeln.  

Carassius laß uns die Diskussion beenden. Ich wollte, auch wenn mir das hier wohl unterstellt wird, niemanden persönlich angreifen sondern nur etwas erfragen. Da hat sich nun ne Riesendiskussion entfacht.
Wie gesagt wenn ihr die Fische ordnungsgemäß versorgt habe entschuldige ich mich, wenn nicht dann finde ich es nicht in Ordnung. 
Wie es denn nun wirklich ist weißt nur Du auch wenn ich keinen Stich sehe auf den Fotos.
Aber Du hast recht man muß schon genau hinsehen auf den Fotos und vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch. 

Also #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Meine Güte noch mal, nu muß doch mal irgend wann gut sein. 
@carassius, Tu dir selber einen gefallen und hinterfrage doch nicht alles so provokant. Mußt dich doch nicht wundern das das gehacke kein Ende nimmt. :g


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

wie war das doch nochmal mit erwachsenen Männern inner Sandkiste ... #c  #d ........


----------



## guifri (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Bei manchen schallt es halt schon aus´m Wald, bevor jemand reinruft:g 

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Fang


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> Klar wie der Name Genickstich schon sagt: Mit nem Knüppel auf n Schwanz hauen und warten bis er aufhört zu zappeln.
> 
> Carassius laß uns die Diskussion beenden. Ich wollte, auch wenn mir das hier wohl unterstellt wird, niemanden persönlich angreifen sondern nur etwas erfragen. Da hat sich nun ne Riesendiskussion entfacht.
> Wie gesagt wenn ihr die Fische ordnungsgemäß versorgt habe entschuldige ich mich, wenn nicht dann finde ich es nicht in Ordnung.
> ...


 
Wir würden uns sehr sehr freuen wenn du uns mal auf ne angeltour begleiten würdest.Dann wirst auch du eine ganz andere meinung von uns bekommen.|supergri 
Also was los, bist du nächstes mal dabei?#6


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> wie war das doch nochmal mit erwachsenen Männern inner Sandkiste ... #c  #d ........


 

Deine kommentare kannst du dir sparen Jörg.Ich finde das langsam nicht mehr lustig!!!


----------



## uwe103 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Hallo Carassius,

#r   und  |schild-g   zu den schönen Dorschen. Hoffe, dass ich übernächste Woche genauso so'n Glück habe.


----------



## carassius (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carassius,
> 
> #r und |schild-g zu den schönen Dorschen. Hoffe, dass ich übernächste Woche genauso so'n Glück habe.


 
Danke, ich wünsche dir viel glück und fette fische.
Wo solls denn hin gehen wenn man(n) fragen darf?
Für mich ist die Dorsch zeit vom Boot jetzt vorbei.
Ich werde mich wohl jetzt auf´s Platten, Barsch und Meerforellen angeln beschränken bis die Zander zeit wieder ist.#h


----------



## Deep Sea (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> @HansguckindieLuft: muss es sein, dass du mit so nem scheiss den ganze threat wieder madig machst? irgendwann stellen die leute keine fangfotos mehr rein, weil sei angst haben müssen, von irgendwelchen leuten vorhaltungen zu bekommen, warum die fische nicht abgestochen sind! mach dir mal gedanken darüber! ich würde nämlich weiterhin gerne fangfotos sehen.



Moin Kiepenangler, Coasthunter,

was _HansguckindieLuft_ geschrieben hat, ist in meinen Augen weder Scheiss noch Schwachsinn, wie ihr das so nett formuliert habt , ich sehe das nämlich auch so. Auf meinem Boot wird jeder Fisch, der verwertet werden soll,  abgeschlagen und gekehlt. Das ist nicht nur waidgerechter sondern auch der Fleischgeschmack ist besser, wenn der Fisch ausgeblutet ist.#6 

So, nun könnt ihr über mich herfallen.


----------



## kiepenangler (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Deep Sea schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kiepenangler, Coasthunter,
> 
> was _HansguckindieLuft_ geschrieben hat, ist in meinen Augen weder Scheiss noch Schwachsinn, wie ihr das so nett formuliert habt , ich sehe das nämlich auch so. Auf meinem Boot wird jeder Fisch, der verwertet werden soll, abgeschlagen und gekehlt. Das ist nicht nur waidgerechter sondern auch der Fleischgeschmack ist besser, wenn der Fisch ausgeblutet ist.#6
> 
> So, nun könnt ihr über mich herfallen.



Moin!
ok, es stimmt, dass es kein scheiss ist, dennoch gehört es hier nicht her! dann mach doch gerne einen anderen threat auf, wo man darüber diskutieren kann. ich werde jetzt auch in diesem threat nichts weiter dazu schreiben.


----------



## hd-treiber (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Einfach nur ein 
PETRI HEIL zu den Fängen! 

(nicht mehr und nicht weniger!#6 )


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				hd-treiber schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur ein
> PETRI HEIL zu den Fängen!
> 
> (nicht mehr und nicht weniger!#6 )


 

Und ein einfaches *Petri Dank* dafür zurück. #h


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Deine kommentare kannst du dir sparen Jörg.Ich finde das langsam nicht mehr lustig!!!



dein Angebot und die Einladung ihn mitzunehmen finde ich einen feinen Zug ! :m
hättet ihr mal gleich so machen sollen .....  #6 
ich finde MS hat ja auch nicht soooo unrecht .... 
Gratuliert zu eurem guten Ostseetag hab ich ja schon .... mehr wollte ich eigendlich auch gar nicht .... aber schade das so viel "überflüssiges" hier zu lesen ist - nix für ungut ! :m


----------



## Quappenqualle (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Auch von michse ein kräftiges PETRI !
Tolle Stecke.

Eine Frage hätt' ich da denn doch noch; Habt Ihr einen bestimmten Grund, die Fische so und nicht anders zu versorgen? Ich meine dass jetzt in Richtung Filetqualität od. Haltbarkeit oder so.. oder ist einfach die Sauerei weniger.. Also ich kehle meine Fische immer, aber nicht wegen des waidgerechten Tötens (das wird vorher erledigt..), sondern wegen der besseren Qualität der Filets..

Aber nochmal, soll jetzt kein Bevormunden sein, ist einfach interessehalber. Wir waren schon in Polska kuttern, da werden die Fischchen einfach gekehlt, ohne Betäubung.. andere Länder, andere Sitten..


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Ein herzliches Petri auch von mir!#6  Mich als "Binnenländner" überkommt bei solchen Berichten einfach nur der blanke Neid. Ich wünsche mir, auch in Zukunft Berichte dieser Art von euch lesen zu dürfen.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

da hast du recht ..... :q
als in_der_Ostsee_Nähe_Anwohner kommt man ganz gut um die Saure Gurken Zeit drumrum ! :m
kannst also das ganze Jahr hindurch fleissig fischen gehen .... 
hift nix - mußt während der Süßwasserschonzeit mal nen Ausflug an die Küste machen !!!   #6


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> hift nix - mußt während der Süßwasserschonzeit mal nen Ausflug an die Küste machen !!! #6


 
Das werde ich wohl dann mal tun "müssen", um mein neu erstandenes Schlauchi mit Salzwasser bekannt zu machen.:m


----------



## Cruiser989 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Glückwunsch Coasthunter! #6
Echt nen schöner fang! Auf was für Gummifische haben sie gebissen (größe, Kopfgewicht)? Fahre als Ruhrgebietler nächste Woche nach Travemünde und das erste mal im Winter,da wären nen paar Tips nicht schlecht! 
Gruß


----------



## uwe103 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				carassius schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, ich wünsche dir viel glück und fette fische.
> Wo solls denn hin gehen wenn man(n) fragen darf?
> Für mich ist die Dorsch zeit vom Boot jetzt vorbei.
> Ich werde mich wohl jetzt auf´s Platten, Barsch und Meerforellen angeln beschränken bis die Zander zeit wieder ist.#h



Moin Carassius,

da wir ja wahrscheinlich Vereinskollegen sind, habe ich von Deiner bevorstehenden Barschtour gelesen. Wollte Dir dazu erst antworten, muss nun leider arbeiten :c   Aber wenns mal passt, können wir gerne mal zusammen zum MeFo fischen gehen.
Ich fahre vom 09.03.-12-03. nach Wismar und dann 2 Tage auf die Ostsee. Dort haben die weiblichen Platten allerdings noch Schonzeit und ein Schild mit der Aufschrift "anbeissen nur für männliche Platten gestattet" ist mir zu aufwendig


----------



## LordVader (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

.... aber schade das so viel "überflüssiges" hier zu lesen ist - nix für ungut ! :m[/quote]

In diesem Punkt muß ich Dir voll und ganz Recht geben. In diesem Thread ging es eigentlich um Fangberichte und tolle Fotos.:k #6 Ist ja auch O.K. wenn Jemand einem einen Tip geben will oder etwas zu bemängeln hat. 
Schließlich ist halt keiner  ( und damit meine ich alle )Perfect oder ?|kopfkrat ;+ 
Man lernt halt jeden Tag etwas dazu. Ob man sich dieses aneignet oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 
Es ist nur leider traurig mitanzusehen wie (nicht nur dieser Thread) es hier teilweise zur Sache geht.|krach: |krach: 
Eigentlich sollte hier über ein Top Angelevent mit wirklich Klasse Fotos berichtet werden, und nun muß man wirklich teilweisen "Bullshit" lesen.#d  
Ich kann auch einige Leute hier verstehen, daß sie etwas sehr gereizt auf manche "Fragen" reagieren. Weil es auch müßig ist sich 1000 mal zu wiederholen.#q #q 
Ich habe eigentlich gehofft hier ein paar Fangberichte anderer User oder Fotos von super Fischen zu sehen, stattdeßen muß man hier so eine belanglose Sch..ße lesen !|gr: 
Ist wirklich traurig für so ein riesen Event was wir am Samstag hatten,aber zumindest denen die dabei waren wir dieser Tag lange in Erinnerung bleiben.#6 |supergri  
Und jetzt sollten wir (und damit meine ich wieder alle) uns auf das wesentliche dieses Threads konzentrieren oder ?|kopfkrat 
In diesem Sinne.....


----------



## carassius (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Gummifische in 12cm in den farben schlicht Weinrot,Gelb oder auch sehr gut sind Kaulbarschartige Gummis!
Rundkopf Jig in Gr.4 und ein Gewicht von 40-60g je nach drift!
Du kannst aktiv fischen oder auch den Wellen die Arbeit überlassen.Musst du gucken was besser läuft, ist mal so mal so genau wie die farben von Gummifisch heute noch rot morgen wieder gelb.


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

was habt ihr denn eigendlich für Ruten im Einsatz ?
ich fische mit ner Scorpion 2,4m 60-120 Gr.
würde das ja aber gern nochmal nen büschn "feinfühliger" haben ... |rolleyes
muß ja dann noch mehr Spaß machen mit den dicken Dorschen ....


----------



## Coasthunter (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Moin Männers
da immer wieder Fragen nach Gerät, Köder, Gewichte usw. gestellt werden, versuche ich mal alles so gut wie möglich zu beantworten. 

Eins vorweg: Es macht wesentlich mehr Spaß, mit feinem Gerät zu fischen. Doch es gehört auch etwas Fingerspitzengefühl und erfahrung dazu. Also erstmal nicht zu fein starten.
Ich persönlich fische mit der Balzer Magna-Princess, Dorsch-Spinn. Die ist 3,15 m und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 30-95 g. Das ist ein wirklich geiles Gerät.#6 Die Rolle ( Mitchell Tempest) ist mit einer 12er Fireline von Berkley bestückt.
Als Köder haben sich Shads bis 60g bestens bewährt. Sind aber schwer zu bekommen. Gufis in den längen 12- 14 cm sind eine sehr gute Wahl. Zu den Farben kann ich nur eins sagen: *Probieren!!* An dem einen WE wollten sie nur rote Gufis, an dem anderen nur gelb, gelb-orange. Am besten ist na klar, wenn ihr viele verschiedene farben dabei habt.
Jigköpfe braucht ihr mind. 40 gr., bis höchstens 55 gr. Da nehmt ihr die mit den runden Köpfen. Sind aber auch nicht so einfach zu bekommen. Nun heißt es nur noch, den Fisch zu finden. 
Dies sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen, andere von euch machen es vielleicht komplett anders. Aber ich glaube, meine Fänge der letzten Wochen geben mir recht. Ich wünsche allen, die in nächster Zeit raus fahren, das sie ähnlich viel Glück haben werden, wie ich und meine Freunde und einen Teil der Tips umsetzen konnten.


----------



## sunny (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Wann wollt ihr denn das nächste mal los? Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal einklinken, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt?


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Die Rute hört sich gut an ....
mal schauen ob ich die mal in die Hand bekomme....
ich fische meistens 50 Gr Jigköpfe .... meistens für alle Bereiche ausreichend .... wenn ich Probleme habe damit zum Grund zu kommen -> Driftsack rausschmeißen |rolleyes


----------



## Cruiser989 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Danke für die ausführlichen Tips! 
Werde über unsere Angeltour ausgiebig berichten, falls es klappt inkl. Fotos!
Gruß Bernd


----------



## carassius (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Ich fische eine Cormoran Black Star CM Hypertec Gummifisch Wurfg. 30-70g
Optimale Köderg. 30-60g.
Rolle: Ryobi Zauber

Die rute die ich mir am nächsten besorgen werde ist die Balzer Magna Matrix MX-5 Powertrip Universal Jig Wurfg.5-75g mit ein enge Beringung was für eine optimale köderfürung wichtig ist.Sie liegt bei 60 euronen!!!#6


----------



## carassius (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Carassius,
> 
> da wir ja wahrscheinlich Vereinskollegen sind!


 
Nicht nur ich, sondern Coasthunter und LordVader auch!:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Moin Carassius!

5-75gr ist die Rute nicht sehr weich?

Allgemein sind die Magna Matrix Ruten aber einfach nur geil und bieten ein top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! Ich fische die "Seatrout" in glaube ich 3,15 Meter und die Speedpilk in 3,35 auch eine supergeile Rute!


----------



## sunny (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wann wollt ihr denn das nächste mal los? Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal einklinken, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt?



Noch mal nachgehakt|supergri . Coasthunter und Co., wann geht es wieder los?


----------



## Coasthunter (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Noch mal nachgehakt|supergri . Coasthunter und Co., wann geht es wieder los?


 
Das grenzt ja schon an nötigung. Alter nötiger. |supergri 
Eigentlich ist die Dorschzeit für uns vorbei. Eigentlich. Aber Du weißt ja: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel..............
In Soltau sitzt ja auch noch jemand auf heißen Kohlen und will raus. Nicht wahr Jesse? :m 
Ich quatsch heute mal mit Thorsten. Wenn der noch mal raus fährt, fahr ich auch. Schick mir per PN Deine Nummer und Du bist dabei.


----------



## sunny (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Na geht doch. Das man euch erst immer zu eurem Glück nötigen muss|supergri  . PN ist raus. Torsk RD hat auch Bock mitzukommen.

Diese Wochenende wäre aber ungüstig. Nicht das ich drängeln will|supergri .


----------



## Coasthunter (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Na geht doch. Das man euch erst immer zu eurem Glück nötigen muss|supergri  . PN ist raus. Torsk RD hat auch Bock mitzukommen.
> 
> Diese Wochenende wäre aber ungüstig. Nicht das ich drängeln will|supergri .


 
Wir würden, wenn überhaupt, dieses WE ein aller letztes mal rausfahren. Ab übernächsten samstag widmen wir die Wochenenden den Meerforellen. Überlegt es euch. Bis morgen muß ich die Boote reservieren.( Falls überhaupt noch welche frei sind)


----------



## sunny (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Dann muss ich leider passen:c . Dieses Wochenende kann ich nicht#d . Vielleicht klappt es ja im Herbst#6 . 

Melde dich einfach mal, wenn ihr wieder los wollt.


----------



## HD4ever (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

schade ... ich auch nicht da ich die ganze Woche jobmäßig wieder unterwegs bin .....
hätt mich ja gern auch mal endlich angehängt ... aber nur wenn ihr nicht mit 50 PS Antrieb unterwegs seit ...  |kopfkrat |uhoh:
irgendwann wirds mal hinhauen ....  #h
schon mal viel Erfolg falls ihr rausfahrt #6


----------



## Das_Lo (1. März 2006)

Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Das grenzt ja schon an nötigung. Alter nötiger. |supergri
> Eigentlich ist die Dorschzeit für uns vorbei. Eigentlich. Aber Du weißt ja: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel..............
> In Soltau sitzt ja auch noch jemand auf heißen Kohlen und will raus. Nicht wahr Jesse? :m
> Ich quatsch heute mal mit Thorsten. Wenn der noch mal raus fährt, fahr ich auch. Schick mir per PN Deine Nummer und Du bist dabei.



Jep bin heiß!


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Mit was für Booten fahren Ihr denn "normalerweise" raus?


----------



## NorgePollak (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Mit was für Booten fahren Ihr denn "normalerweise" raus?


 
Hab noch ein Bild gefunden!


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Ok also schon etwas größere!

4-5 Meter und 20PS schätze ich...


----------



## carassius (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Carassius!
> 
> 5-75gr ist die Rute nicht sehr weich?
> 
> Allgemein sind die Magna Matrix Ruten aber einfach nur geil und bieten ein top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! Ich fische die "Seatrout" in glaube ich 3,15 Meter und die Speedpilk in 3,35 auch eine supergeile Rute!


 
Die soll ja auch nicht weich sein.Die soll ein harten rücken sensieble spitze und eine enge Beringung haben, dann bist du König unter den Gummifisch Dorschanglern! 
Du hast dann besseren köder und Grund kontakt, und du erkennst die Bisse viel früher!:m
Drill mal mit einer weichen rute ein meter Dorsch, den bekommst du aber dann sehr schlecht hoch..........:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Achso haste die noch nicht in der Hand gehabt?! Wenn Du sie hast gib mal bitte bescheid die Matrix Ruten find ich echt gut.


----------



## Das_Lo (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Also ich fische die Dega Dorschspin Competition 30-95 Gr WG in 3,30m (habe die beiden letzten Modelle davon), eine YAD Springhill Spin 40-80 Gr WG in 3,00m und derzeit auch die Mitchell Competition Light Pilk 80-180 Gr WG ebenfalls in 3,30m


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Moin Lo!

Die Competition ist auch sehr geil! 

Mir fällt leider gerade der Name nicht ein aber es gibt eine Degarute von der kannst du das Handteil für Deine Comp. nehmen und hast somit ne 3,40 Pilke die noch gut zu fischen ist.


----------



## vazzquezz (1. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Lo, Du Ei, ... ! Wenn Du man überall so aktiv wärst ...    
Sonst machste ja eher einen auf "Husten" #6 !

V.


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Ok also schon etwas größere!
> 
> 4-5 Meter und 20PS schätze ich...



Schön wär's:q . 5 PS haben die Heizkisten.


----------



## Das_Lo (2. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Lo!
> 
> Die Competition ist auch sehr geil!
> 
> Mir fällt leider gerade der Name nicht ein aber es gibt eine Degarute von der kannst du das Handteil für Deine Comp. nehmen und hast somit ne 3,40 Pilke die noch gut zu fischen ist.



Ja mit der Horizone Titan geht das auch. Habe jetzt aber ein Auge auf die Aquantic geworfen, ist aber in Deutschland gar nicht so einfach zu bekommen, alles hat Sänger da auch nicht im Programm.

@V aka K:
och, mensch...


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Hey dann kann ich ja mit meinem Schaluppi 3,20 Meter 4 PS mitstinken :q


----------



## HD4ever (2. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

passt bei mir auch noch mit meiner Nußschale ....  
machen dann ne Schleich-Kolonne ... |kopfkrat :q

aber bei sonem Ententeich wie auf dem Bild schaff ich allein ca 12 Kn   .... zu 2. dafür dann nur schlappe 9-10 Km/h   :-(


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

Alleine bekomme ich meine Schüssel sogar ins gleiten dann gehts richtig ab :q

Zu zweit oder mit Angeln oder Reservekanister  wird schwerer...


----------



## Skorpion (2. März 2006)

*AW: Schnelle Boote, große Dorsche*

@ Coasthunter&Truppe

hab  mir gerade die ersten Seiten hier durchgelesen.#6
 Ein dickes Petri Heil zu diesem Fang. Einfach nur wahnsinn`s Fische:m

Zum 90-er vortrieb kann ich nur sagen MEGA GEIL :k 
Als ich mit dieser Maschiene unterwegs war, kammen wir kaum noch zum angeln |rolleyes ich wollte einfach nur durch die Gegend heizen:q hatte das Gefühl  mit nem Motorrad durch die Oste zu fahren#6 Ernüchterung kamm aber am Ende, als ich den Sprit bezahlen musste:q

http://img483.*ih.us/img483/5096/gehtvollab5eq.th.jpg     

http://img230.*ih.us/img230/96/esistderhammer7jz.th.jpg


----------

